# Annual H season Gumbo Party



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

This Saturday, December 7,will be the annual Celebration of the end of H season. AKA Gumbo party. Please join me as usual. No real invitations go out and people just show up on the first Sat in Dec. I think this is the 16th year??? starting at 3. Bring you own drinks and a side/appetizer if you desire. I will have 2 gumbos: seafood and turkey/sausage. This has always been an open invite to PFF and will meet many that I do not know. It is always great to find new friends!! 1676 College Pkway Gulf Breeze or call me at 850-207-0933. See ya Sat!! Lane:chef::chef::chef:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Was just thinking about this this morning. Hope to see y’all this weekend.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We will be there!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I always post about Veteran's Day and thought I did....On my-- getting older. For those "ole timers" you know the drill. Those that are new or just never participated, please consider y'all invited!! As Jimmy Buffett would say, "I will always play for Gumbo!"


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

been waiting all year for this.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

See ya there!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for letting us hang out with the Kool Kids again......


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are the pics!!! Like they say... pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Had a great time, Gumbo was awesome as always.
Largest crowd I have seen.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope to be there next year


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> Where are the pics!!! Like they say... pics or it didn't happen


Not many capturing images. Here is a few.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Kahala Boy: YEA!!! I've missed y'all. See ya next year!

Sorry about the limited pics! The older I get....the less pics I take! This was a huge event with record numbers of attendees..100?. No drama....nothing broken...just a great time with friends AND it was great seeing "ole" friends!! Missed a few west-siders but next year!!! And some leftovers even fed others on Sunday...thanks Jeff! Thanks to all for helping clean up especially B.T. as always! This started long ago and is still hanging on!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

There was nothing broken because there was no ALA/AUB game☺☺☺


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang I missed all the fun....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

bluffman2 said:


> dang I missed all the fun....


Where the heck have you been hiding? THT still?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Where the heck have you been hiding? THT still?


anywhere that I am allowed and not banned 

just work work work. trying to pay off this new house


----------

